# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  E mới thanh lý được cái máy này làm gì vs nó bây giờ ?

## Luyến

Máy chép hình 8 đầu. Của Đức

----------


## solero

Cho lên Thái Nguyên chỗ bà Cải anh nhé!

----------


## Luyến

> Cho lên Thái Nguyên chỗ bà Cải anh nhé!


Tính thế thì chết. Tất cả có 12 đầu xoay nhưng chỉ có 8 spindle. Tính phương án khác xem nào có chế được máy tiện con tiện ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Bà Cải ở gần nhà tớ mà.

----------


## micahoangtung

bán lai không bác?

----------

